# What the? Battery wont charge past 88%?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

just as of this morning i wokeup to see that my charge wont go past 88 percent.... i wiped battery stats.. still wont... did my battery take a dump or something???


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

Try backing of the OC, my DX always had problems like this.

I suppose you could also try a 5.1v charger instead.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Backing of the oc?

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Backing of the oc?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Your at 2.1GHz aren't you?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

1.7 ghz now

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> 1.7 ghz now
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Will it charge?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

It'll charge... But it maxes out at 88 percent.. Won't charge higher

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> It'll charge... But it maxes out at 88 percent.. Won't charge higher
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Hmmm... Reboot? Do you have a 5.1 volt charger to try? (Would only do that as a last resort.)


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried 3 different chargers... I haven't done anything to my phone recently... Just woke up this morning and it was stuck at 88... Did a battery pull also.. No go.....

Bad hyperion battery?

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Interesting.... Switched my extended battery for the stock battery, and well... its now at 92% and charging... soo it looks like my battery crapped out on me...

Soo ehh.. for 15 bucks?? that 4200 mah battery did the job.. i cant complain. it was cheap as dirt....

another observvation is that it hindered the camera quality at night... i put my stock battery back on and the camera now works flawless..

soo in the end, i think im gonna buy an external battery charger and carry a few batteries on me.... the phone looks much nicer without the bulk.... thanks for your help tho man


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> Interesting.... Switched my extended battery for the stock battery, and well... its now at 92% and charging... soo it looks like my battery crapped out on me...
> 
> Soo ehh.. for 15 bucks?? that 4200 mah battery did the job.. i cant complain. it was cheap as dirt....
> 
> ...


Does that battery have NFC? And no problem glad you got it working.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

PoLoMoTo said:


> Does that battery have NFC? And no problem glad you got it working.


yes it did have nfc


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> yes it did have nfc


Wow pretty good deal for 15 bucks, except for the camera issues


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

yeh what happens is..... since the back of the phone is bulky, the hole for the camera isnt flush with the camera like it is stock... it kinda looks like a tunnel when you look at the camera.... soo when the flash goes off, it gets trapped in the "tunnel" and causes the picture to look real bright and have a bright white tint to it.. lol


----------

